# Goodwill message



## Hoping2eggshare (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi, I'm a bit stuck with filling in my donor goodwill message...

My mind has gone blank!
Just wondering what sort of things I should talk about

Any help would be appreciated 
Thanks in advance


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

I wrote a bit about my childhood growing up, what I liked doing, what my talents were, who in my family was important to me and then went on to talk a bit about my education and career.
Just to give an impression of yourself as a person, imagine owing your life to a stranger and what sort of things you would be curious about! x


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

If your form is like mine I had a section for a goodwill message which was meant to revolve around why you donated and what you would like to say to a recipient and another section giving a description of you as a person x


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes, that's right - two different sections.
I think in my goodwill message I said something about that person being really wanted by their parents, and how much I wanted to be a parent etc...


----------



## Hoping2eggshare (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the replies ladies I really appreciate it   I will sit down tonight and try to write it out  such a hard thing to write I think, so I think I'll start writing notes then piece it all together


----------

